
iPhone 8 design possibly revealed by a screen protector, no home button - matthberg
http://bgr.com/2017/06/19/iphone-8-design-leak-screen-protector/
======
iamed18
Some people are undoubtedly going to be upset about the lack of home button if
this is true, but I've gotta admit that putting the fingerprint sensor on the
back is something I've enjoyed ever since having it on my Nexus 6P. I pull
phone out of pocket while simultaneously putting my index finger on the
sensor. By the time the screen gets to where my face can see it, the screen is
unlocked. Pretty ezpz.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Yeah it’s pretty great having the whole device covered in display.

